# Samba swat



## else (25. Juli 2003)

Hi,
ich mach gerade meine ersten Gehversuche mit Linux (Suse 8.2). Um meinen Laptop (W2k) mit dem Desktop zu verbinden, möchte ich Samba zum Laufen bringen. Meine Versuche, Samba zu konfigurieren, gingen alle in die Hose.

Was momentan funktioniert ist, daß ich mich gegenseitig anpingen kann (immerhin schon etwas....)

Ich hab gelesen, daß die Konfiguration mit swat einfacher/bequemer sein soll, brings aber nicht zum laufen. Besser: wenn ich mit Konqueror auf http://localhost:901 eingebe, kommt die Fehlermeldung:
"Beim Laden von http://localhost:901 ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Keine Verbindung zu Rechner localhost (Port 901)"

Den Swat-Eintrag in inetd.conf habe ich aktiviert.

Kann mir jemand bitte Fehlersuchen helfen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Fletsche (28. Juli 2003)

*swat*

versuchs mal anstelle des namens "localhost" mit der IP-Adresse des Linux Servers.Dies sollte auch schon von der Windosbüchse funktionieren.


----------



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

hast du auch den apache getstartet.

Wenn nicht gib in der Konsole rcapache start ein

matzedias


----------



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

noch ein lösungsvorschlag der mir gerade eingefallen ist.
versuche mal 127.0.0.1 anstatt localhost.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

gib den Port bei deiner Firewall frei 

Suse hat soviel ich weiss ein gui Frontend fuer die.


----------



## urs_gygli (7. September 2003)

Habe es eben gerade herausgefunden:
Suse 8.2 benutzt inetd.d gar nicht mehr.
Dein gesuchter Eintrag ist in /etc/xinetd.d/samba
Darin wird SWAT konfiguriert, und wenn die letzte Zeile "disable = no" heisst, so sollte SWAT eigentlich laufen.


----------



## alexdoehla (25. Februar 2004)

du musst auch noch die datei /etc/services konfigurieren und dort den Port 901 für Swat freigeben, indem du die Raute am Anfang der Zeile rausnimmst...


----------

